# FreeBSD 12.1 - Updated System & "su" root user no longer shows root@domain.tld; blank #



## StreetDancer (Mar 2, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.1 - Updated System & "su" root user no longer shows root@domain.tld; blank #

I am not sure what happened or how to revert the changes that a system "pkg upgrade" did to my installation.

I used to ssh in and get user@domain.tld ... then issue "su" and get "root@domain.tld" ; now it's just a blank "#" that shows no path at all.

How do I get the root@domain.tld back; along with full path I am currently in on that session?

Thanks in advanced!

Best Regards,

Brandon Kastning

I like tcsh; and pretty certain I chose that on installation. Provided it's in the installation options prior to installation of a X display system. (Server only on this install).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2020)

Check root's ~/.cshrc. Does it still have this line?

```
set prompt = "%N@%m:%~ %# "
```

And are you using `su` or `su -`? There's a huge difference between those two.


----------



## StreetDancer (Mar 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Check root's ~/.cshrc. Does it still have this line?
> 
> ```
> set prompt = "%N@%m:%~ %# "
> ...


SirDice,

I was always using "su" ... only on debian I use "su-" due to the changes since Buster 10.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2020)

What shell is your user account using? After you `su`'d, can you post the output from `echo $prompt`?


----------



## StreetDancer (Mar 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> What shell is your user account using? After you `su`'d, can you post the output from `echo $prompt`?


# echo $prompt
%#
#


----------

